# I dont want to sound silly but..? (#1)



## russ&jo(UK) (Jan 28, 2009)

Shankly likes to hump has done since he was like 3/4 months old.. He has a jumper he likes to have a go at so to speak but today a few minutes afterwards he had a yellow/green discharge from his penis and on the hair off it.. I wiped it off with a cloth :yuck:, he seems fine and it didnt bother him..

The best way to discribe it is it looks like h has VD..? He hasnt been in contact with any dogs not in that way but im just wondering/concerned what it is..? I didnt want to rush him off too the vets incase its natural but the more I think it could be some kind of UTI...

Anyone ever encountered this before..?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It absolutely sounds like an infection. To the vet you go!


----------



## russ&jo(UK) (Jan 28, 2009)

Well ive made an appointment at the vets for tonight so I will keep everyone posted...


----------



## russ&jo(UK) (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, turns out its all normal.. Apparently its Smegma, the natural lubricant that sorounds the penis, exactly the same as a human male just green...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Really? In dogs it's green? Can any breeders confirm this?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Brooke calls that, ahem, green weenie. 

It's gross.  

And none of my dogs have ever had it.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

my Cooper is 8 months old and still has it...every time we question the vet about it they say its normal...it grosses me out...but if it's normal...


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwieeeeee boys are gross LOL


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay, I just called Brooke because this grosses me out. She said that you typically only see green weenie in unneutered males, but you can see it in neutered males. It's not really anything to worry about unless they're having urinary straining or excessive urinating. 

Ew.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Kristan, my boys have never had it!!! 



MyBaileyGirl said:


> ewwwwwwwwieeeeee boys are gross LOL


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> ewwwwwwwwieeeeee boys are gross LOL


 Ditto!! haha


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I've seen this on Brady too. Fortunatly the first time it happened we were at the vets office and she confirmed it was normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ummm...yeah, fact of life for an intact male.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> Kristan, my boys have never had it!!!


Oh I know lol I was just being a kid again and emphasizing the fact that the male gender (human, canine, whatever) is icky 
We had all males before Bailey and maybe I was just too young to recognize anything??


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

You may not have seen it if they were neutered. I've never seen it on any of my dogs. Actually, the only dogs I've ever seen it on were in tact.



MyBaileyGirl said:


> Oh I know lol I was just being a kid again and emphasizing the fact that the male gender (human, canine, whatever) is icky
> We had all males before Bailey and maybe I was just too young to recognize anything??


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so very grateful that we got Max neutered. Ewwwwwww, green weenie, eeww, yuck, ewwww


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

what's even more icky is .................................









they lick it off.


uuurrghhhh gross out totally.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Harry had this as a puppy...he once put his front paws on the sofa and guess where the green goo went....I've never run for a babywipe so fast in my life! He did grow out of it long before he was neutered though...the last time I saw any was when he was around 6 months old.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I have not seen the green weenie. I have seen the red pepper......LOL.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

You guys are all soooooooooooooooooo gross. LOL I'll stick with my females.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Our first golden boy left this on my wife's friends leg one night on game night. Thank God she had jeans on that night, LOL. All he did was crawl up on her and surprise! It was that color so I would not worry about it.

A story on a similar topic.......Early in the morning as I was leaving for a cross country trip my male golden was lying on his back rolling around and growling and showing us his private parts. As I looked at him, I noticed a bulge on his member. I had never seen this before and I got worried. Worried enough to have my wife take him to the vet that morning. She took him in and met the vet. The vet put him on the table and nothing. My wife tried to explain the area, etc. The vet proceeded to tell her that male dogs get aroused in the morning just like men. Apparently, my wife had a few choice words for me and the vet turned 8 shades of red. Here I was on the plane assuming he had a tumor, cancer, etc. My wife jumped all over me for not knowing this. I kept telling her I never looked. It is part of the man code not to look !


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

they lick it off?
ewwwwwwwww
ewwwwwwwwwwww
ewwwwwwwwwwwwww
yuckadoooooooooooooo!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Whats even more disturbing about smegma is apparently human men can get smegma as well if they are uncircumsized and well..."unclean" about themselves. Smegma should be cleaned off as best possible on any dog/human as it can end up growing into a hard/gelatanous mass if left unchecked(at least in human so I assumed it may apply to dogs as well).


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

there is a brand of clothing (i think) or maybe cookers, called smeg.

mmmmmm not in my house there aint lol.


"oh come and look at my new smeg"


----------



## oktay (Feb 14, 2009)

I haven't seen the green stuff yet but I was actually here to ask a similar question. I might as well ask it in this thread. I know the answer will probably be "it's normal" but here goes.

What about the weenie hanging for no apparent reason? Sometimes it happens when he's excited, sometimes when he's calm. Not like there's anything I can do about it, but I'm just afraid he'll hurt himself on gravel or something


----------



## russ&jo(UK) (Jan 28, 2009)

Shanks always has been quiet a "humpy" pup he started at 10 weeks.. His willy does tend to pop out and be on show on occasions.. Normally he has been trying to hump someone or something but it soon goes away.. If it pops out and he rubbing himself on the floor then I would get him looked at but after our little visit to the vets last night I was told this kind of thing is quiet common for an un neutered male.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

None f my boys everhad that either. I would have been in a panic thinking infection. Glad is is nothing for youto worry about, tho.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank God I have girls lol
My friends chocolate lab, always "shows his thing" and its embarrassing for us humans... not him! He too, does is when he is excited, happy, playing etc. Just one of those things..........I try not to look! lol


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Really? In dogs it's green? Can any breeders confirm this?


UM YUP!!!!!!!:yuck:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

:roflmao:try having horses!!! now that is a whole other thread!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had three male goldens, neutered and intact and none have ever had THAT.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> I've had three male goldens, neutered and intact and none have ever had THAT.


I have only noticed this when the boys have become excited :curtain: in my experience anyhow...The first time I admit I thought infection as well :doh: I am relatively new to owning boys


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

oktay said:


> I haven't seen the green stuff yet but I was actually here to ask a similar question. I might as well ask it in this thread. I know the answer will probably be "it's normal" but here goes.
> 
> What about the weenie hanging for no apparent reason? Sometimes it happens when he's excited, sometimes when he's calm. Not like there's anything I can do about it, but I'm just afraid he'll hurt himself on gravel or something


Sometimes it just comes out to have a look around... :curtain::hide: 
I imagine contact with gravel would hasten the departure!:slamdoor:


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

well it wont see much with only only one eye.eepwall:


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

This is very normal. The official name for this is "Green Ween" and is quite common.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Blaireli said:


> Brooke calls that, ahem, green weenie.
> 
> It's gross.
> 
> And none of my dogs have ever had it.


Ew. "Greenie."


----------



## Verdan (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello all,

My intact male Sinatra also has this. I first noticed small greenish drops on the floor when he was younger. Looked like snot and I always assumed it came from his nose (he had tracheitis and was under antibiotics at the time). We were doing regular veterinarian visits and he was perfectly fine so I didn't pay any more attention to it.

However, just a couple of days ago, while we were waiting for the elevator, I saw it drip from the tip of his penis. Then I noticed the drips on the floor occurred more often before he goes out so I thought it was some sort of urinary incontinence.
He's 14 months old and has a place inside the house to go pee, one that he used regularly when he was younger although he never uses it now, so I thought it was about him trying his best not to pee inside the house at all, but being unable to keep it all in.

So I started researching on how to make him understand it's ok to pee in that place, but all info I read said urinary incontinence appears as small puddles of urine, not drips of snot.

I eventually found out it's smegma. And yes, he licks it off. It smells awful and it's actually hard to clean it off the floor since it gets stuck. And to top it all off, after he licks himself he has an awful breath too!

Sinatra is also a cryptorchid and he's bound to get his surgery in a month or two, but even with all of this, I'm happy it's not something bad.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I know this is an old thread but Duke had this as well; even after neutering. I kept running him to the vet thinking he had infected and was cleaning that area for him with wipes....vet told me to keep him clean and it's perfectly natural!


----------

